# Ummm.....Beb



## Battou (Oct 13, 2008)

Taken with Canon FD 85mm on Canon EF, ASA 800






My GF has a passenger, and she does not own a rat


----------



## Overread (Oct 13, 2008)

awwwww
cute shot - I like that he is looking right at you whilst hiding 
soo who's is it == yours? and do we have a shot of when she found out about the pasenger?


----------



## Battou (Oct 13, 2008)

It belongs to her sister in law, and no I don't have a shot from when she found out about it. She was handed to Kate to hold but she decided to climb into the hoodie as it was a bit chilly that day, so she knew it was there.


----------



## Brian L (Oct 20, 2008)

Stuart!!! I know there was a real one. 

He is a cool little guy riding back there.


----------



## Battou (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks


----------

